# ADAC AGAIN



## carol (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi all, I’ve lost phone numbers. Can anyone give me the numbers to ring for breakdown in the UK and in Europe? Hopefully I won’t need them but ... 
Many thanks.


----------



## winks (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## carol (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi Winks, thanks but not sure which are the numbers I’m looking for?


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 21, 2019)

The attached table is published by ADAC.

The contact numbers to use are in the first column. I suggest you ignore the second column.

If you cannot contact the relevant country ADAC office then call Munich.

I have an alternative number for France which I have used:

+33 472 17 12 22


----------



## carol (Oct 21, 2019)

Thanks Chris. Don’t know if it’s my iPad but I can’t see the Munich number at the top.


----------



## spigot (Oct 21, 2019)

POI Admin said:


> The attached table is published by ADAC.
> 
> The contact numbers to use are in the first column. I suggest you ignore the second column.
> 
> ...



I couldn’t read a word of that Chris


----------



## spigot (Oct 21, 2019)

carol said:


> Hi all, I’ve lost phone numbers. Can anyone give me the numbers to ring for breakdown in the UK and in Europe? Hopefully I won’t need them but ...
> Many thanks.


 
Hi Carol,
              I’m looking at my card as we speak.

Breakdown No. is. +49 89 22 22 22

Unless someone proves me wrong I believe you have to use this No. in UK.

Things can get “Lost in Translation”, I called them out in Jedburgh,....They went to Edinburgh!!


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 21, 2019)

That's correct. As per the table in the UK you have to call Munich. There is no ADAC office in this country.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 21, 2019)

spigot said:


> I couldn’t read a word of that Chris



Click on the attachment to enlarge it ...


----------

